# Sick Paph. Roth



## Falcon (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm still very new to paphs and I have been having an awful time with my Paph Roth. I got it a little while back and it has never thrived in my conditions but recently I had it on the window for an afternoon and I came home to it having these black marks. Can anyone confirm whether this is just sun damage or if it's the dreaded black rot? The black areas are firm rather than soft so I'm not sure what to make of it. My Stonei, Saint Swithin and asendorfer Gigant are all thriving and growing rapidly and they were on the window on the same day so I'm just not sure what to do! I grow them in my apartment where it is constantly very warm but I have a humidifier to keep them cool, good airflow and they are in little humidifier trays.


Apologies for the links but I'm using my ancient iPhone 

http://imgur.com/5eyZ528
http://imgur.com/VTMJib2


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm sorry, this does not look good. Looks like the rot has already infected the crown, and the plant isn't big enough to send up another growth. Be careful and don't infect its neighbours.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought as much, such a pity as it was the one I was most excited about.


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing, that will spread, I would remove that from the others


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2015)

You could try to pull off the damaged leaf and apply powdered anti-fungal like Captan to the open flesh. That might stop the spread of the cause. I have an album Paph Wild Thing that I had to do that to. I lost that growth but fortunately it put up another growth that is slowly growing.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2015)

discard the plant before it spreads. sorry.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> You could try to pull off the damaged leaf and apply powdered anti-fungal like Captan to the open flesh. That might stop the spread of the cause. I have an album Paph Wild Thing that I had to do that to. I lost that growth but fortunately it put up another growth that is slowly growing.



Id try that or use cinnamon power. I think its going to die. Fungicide for the other plants.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2015)

yes forgot to mention it looks fungal not bacterial. but a goner either way


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2015)

I drowned that plant in Captan and it came back. I will post photos later.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 10, 2015)

Try to cure it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I took some extreme action on it last night and removed all but one leaf (the one that isn't showing any blackness). I put a cinnamon mix on the removed leaf edges at the base after soaking the plant in a Physan 20 solution for about 15 minutes. New potting mix and pot also got soaked in physan and rinsed. The roots are in great shape so lets hope its a fighter and comes back around for me! 

It's moved away from the rest now and they all got a good spraying of Physan as a preventative so lets hope it doesn't spread. I hope its not transmittable to other plants species as I have some Bananas, Pineapples and seedling vegetables growing in my living room also!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 11, 2015)

Nobody using Dragons Blood anymore? I have numerous examples similar to this where a few drops have done the trick. Also bacterial infections. The leaves look bad afterwards, but the plant survive.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 11, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Nobody using Dragons Blood anymore? I have numerous examples similar to this where a few drops have done the trick. Also bacterial infections. The leaves look bad afterwards, but the plant survive.



I do. It still works.


----------



## mormodes (Mar 11, 2015)

You guys have talked about dragons blood before but for some reason when I search back issues of ST I can't access those pages, so I hate to make you explain this *yet again* but is this the stuff you are talking about? Amazon has oil, incense and some sort of chunk. http://www.amazon.com/Herb-Pharm-Dr...&qid=1426093381&sr=8-3&keywords=dragons+blood


----------



## gonewild (Mar 11, 2015)

Try this link.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2106&highlight=dragons+blood

The one you linked to is the correct herbal species but it is made with alcohol which alters the effectiveness. For best results use pure sap.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 11, 2015)

Do you still sell it Lance?


----------



## Cat (Mar 11, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. I would love to get some Dragons Blood's but I'm not sure where to get it.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 11, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> Do you still sell it Lance?



Yes we still sell it. But shipping is not always possible at all times. I'll check to see if we have any bottled and ready to ship from California.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 12, 2015)

I bought from you Lance in the past, but then I got problems with the your site so I found someone else to supply me. I am not sure its the "real McCoy" but it does work. And btw. Dragons Blood is perhps the most effective remedy against this kind of rot according to my experience. The last couple of years, my consumption of DB has been reduced, due to less decease in the collection.- That is probably due to improved feeding (less but more micros incl Si) and some fungus spraying. I will step the latter down because it makes my leaves look like sh"#. Lets hope the decease incident rate stays low :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> I bought from you Lance in the past, but then I got problems with the your site so I found someone else to supply me. I am not sure its the "real McCoy" but it does work. And btw. Dragons Blood is perhps the most effective remedy against this kind of rot according to my experience. The last couple of years, my consumption of DB has been reduced, due to less decease in the collection.- That is probably due to improved feeding (less but more micros incl Si) and some fungus spraying. I will step the latter down because it makes my leaves look like sh"#. Lets hope the decease incident rate stays low :evil:



If you were able to get 'pageant' fungicide it is an excellent preventative fungicide and it causes roots to grow and toughens things like seedlings out of flask up. It is a wide spectrum and pretty safe chemical 

But of course for spot treatment of existing things, dragons blood is good


----------



## naoki (Mar 12, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> That is probably due to improved feeding (less but more micros incl Si) and some fungus spraying.



Bjorn, which fungi are you spraying? Trichoderma or something else?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 12, 2015)

I use Lance's Dragon's Blood - seems good.


----------



## Stone (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a Dragon tree in my garden. Can I use that? If so how?


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 13, 2015)

naoki,
Its against fungii, not with:rollhappy:
Should have been more accurate that is true


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> I bought from you Lance in the past, but then I got problems with the your site so I found someone else to supply me. I am not sure its the "real McCoy" but it does work. And btw. Dragons Blood is perhps the most effective remedy against this kind of rot according to my experience.



Yeah, there was a period when the web servers and internet kept doing frequent upgrades that required mods of of website software and when we were traveling it was not possible to keep up. Now we are not using the webpage. I still sell the Dragon's Blood to folks that ask for it.
There are a number of companies bottling Dragons Blood now but most of them don't harvest it correctly (destructive harvest) and the cut it with water and alcohol. It may still work OK but the pure resin has shown to be more effective, even if it is diluted after the fact.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2015)

Stone said:


> I have a Dragon tree in my garden. Can I use that? If so how?



If your tree is _Croton lechleri_ you can harvest the resin and use it.


----------



## Stone (Mar 13, 2015)

gonewild said:


> If your tree is _Croton lechleri_ you can harvest the resin and use it.



No its Dracaena draco from the canary islands.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...=UXQDVaz7EoWO8QWgioLoAg&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2015)

Stone said:


> No its Dracaena draco from the canary islands.
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...=UXQDVaz7EoWO8QWgioLoAg&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ



Completely different Dragon. :wink:
The resin from Dracena sp was not widely used as cures but rather in magic concoctions because it dried like little red crystals. Modern analysis detects compounds in it that have anti microbial properties but not in the amounts as in Croton lechleri. The blood from your dragon may be effective against bacterial infections on plants..... the only way to know is try it, so try it! (I recently found a Solanum sp. that stops bacterial spread on Phal leaves, but I've run out of infections to test it on.)


----------

